# Puppy slightly bow-legged....normal?



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

He's just 4 months and still growing like a weed but I'm just wondering if it's normal for him to show a little frog-leg when running (in the back).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

?????


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Bow-legged

Looking at him run away from me....back paws pointed slightly outward. On a clock, maybe 10 and 2.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

yes


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess with the lack of responses and short answers, this is not something common but does happen? Does anyone have any experience with this then seeing at X months of age it all straightens out? Thanks for any help!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

4score....to be completely honest....*personally*, I would need to see a picture.
Many SL puppies can have a little more rear angulation, which (at this age), can cause them to slightly *toe outward*...or look close in the rear.
So...YES...it *can* be completely normal...and will actually get better as the pup grows and develops more.
*True* cow-hocks, can get better...but will not change...they will always be cow-hocked.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> 4score....to be completely honest....*personally*, I would need to see a picture.
> Many SL puppies can have a little more rear angulation, which (at this age), can cause them to slightly *toe outward*...or look close in the rear.
> So...YES...it *can* be completely normal...and will actually get better as the pup grows and develops more.
> *True* cow-hocks, can get better...but will not change...they will always be cow-hocked.


Thanks very much for detailed answer. I appreciate that.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

This thing with their back legs is difficult to describe or explain. My GSD had an awkward run and it was as if his back legs didn't know what the front legs were doing.  At that same age, my boy's stride was odd enough that a couple of non-GSD owners inquired as to the need for surgery  A few experienced GSD owners observed my pup and said it was normal for GSDs at that age and theirs did the same thing as puppies. The vet checked him out during a routine visit and gave him a clean bill of health. Now at seven and a half months old, his stride has improved and he seems to be slowly growing into those big feet. 

Not sure if yours has the same issue, but as I understand it, it takes GSD puppies a bit to find their proper footing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

go to the thread on single tracking -- conformation and ligament / muscle development have a lot to do with it.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Shep's_Shepherd said:


> This thing with their back legs is difficult to describe or explain. My GSD had an awkward run and it was as if his back legs didn't know what the front legs were doing.  At that same age, my boy's stride was odd enough that a couple of non-GSD owners inquired as to the need for surgery  A few experienced GSD owners observed my pup and said it was normal for GSDs at that age and theirs did the same thing as puppies. The vet checked him out during a routine visit and gave him a clean bill of health. Now at seven and a half months old, his stride has improved and he seems to be slowly growing into those big feet.
> 
> Not sure if yours has the same issue, but as I understand it, it takes GSD puppies a bit to find their proper footing.


Thank you very much for information. That's what I was hoping to hear! You described our Walter perfectly!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I had the same concern when Amaretto just came home and thought that my stairs or long walks injured her. But the vet gave her a thorough exam and said lots of GSD puppies have wonky looking legs when they're young.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Great to hear! Thanks.


----------

